# Diy Belt Sander Project



## ksor (Jul 15, 2016)

Take a look at my belt sander project - I need some ideas for clamping

1) the big sliding bracket

2) the grinding head extension arm

OK, I could just weld  a nut on there and use a screw for tightning ... but I would like a little more sofisticated solution.

So please goto my web site and give me some comments ... too, you're welcome to subscribe  
	

		
			
		

		
	




More details here in danish but you can Google Translate to the right just under the menu line - choose whatever language you like in the combobox:

http://kelds.weebly.com/beltsander.html


----------



## Bob Korves (Jul 15, 2016)

Keld!  I did not know you were on H-M.  I would just weld a nut on there and go with it.  If you want to make sophisticated changes later, fine, but do it after you have proved the concept.  Throwing carefully detailed work in the trash bin is difficult...


----------



## ksor (Jul 16, 2016)

Hi Bob - yeah, I'm here too and yeah, maybe I should see id my ideas will work in the long run first ... so I'll calm down a little ;-))


----------

